# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى القصص والروايات >  >  فتاة تمارس الجنس مع اخوها وابوها وزوجها...

## killua

بني البشر!!

وما ادراك عن بني البشر

ما وطئت قدم بشر ارض الا ونثرت فيه سموم ذنوبها حتى ولو كان على سطح القمر

متصله على قناة L B C الفضائيه اللبنانيه

المتصله : الو 

المذيع : ايوه من معايه

المتصله : تحفظ تام عن الاسم

المتصله : ممكن اقول مشكلتي .

المذيع : تفضلي اكيد اذا بتريدي

المتصله :

كنت في وقت من الاوقات وفي فتره المراهقه وفي ضل التجاهل والاهمال التام من قبل الاهل 

( ابي وامي )

وفي لحظه ضعف مارست الجنس مع اخي

وقد تكرر هذا الامر عدت مرات

وفي يوم من الايام

اكتشف ذلك ابي وانا امارس الجنس مع اخي وقد سلبت عذريتي

فثار الاب وكاد ان يقتل اخي من الضرب

واصبح يقذف بأي شي على اخي

فلاذ بالفرار

وقد هربت الى غرفتي

وبعد عدت دقائق وفي لحظه ضياع ذهني من ابي

دخل على الغرفه 

وكدت اموت من الخوف

ولكن حصل مالا يتوقع

فاخذ يهدء من روعي ويطبطب علي

وقال لي لا اريدك ان تكرري هذي الفعله مره اخرى

فأجبته وقلت والله لن اكررها بعد ذلك

ولكن سرعان ما وجدت ابي يلاطفني ويداعبني ويقبل رقبتي

فبهرت وذهلت ولم استطع ان افعل شي

واخذ يشلح ملابسي ومارس الجنس معي في لحظات كدت اموت من البكاء

استمرت هذه الحاله حتتى تخرجت من الثانويه وتوظفت في شركه من شركات صيانه الكمبيوتر

وتعرفت على شالب لطيف طيب القلب فاراد ان يتزوجني

وتم الموافقه عليه من قبل ابي وامي

وسرعان ما ذهبت الى الدكتور كي اعمل عمليه (ترقيع البكاره)

ونجحت العمليه وتزوجت الشاب ولم يكتشف الامر

وصرت احبه بجنون

لا يغيب عني والا وانا اصاب بجنون

ولكن

امارس الجنس مع زوجي 

وعندما يخرج للعمل

ياتي اخي ويهددني فأخاف وامارس الجنس معه حتى لا يفضحني مع زوجي

ويخرج الاخ فيأتي ابي وكذلك

وانا الان احمل جنين بين احشائي

ولكنى لا اعلم من هو ابوه

فماذا افعل............



ابدي رايك وشارك في التعليق

----------


## روح تائبهـ

*لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله*
*يالله وش ذي العايله المحترمه* 
*مايخافون من الله ياويلهم من رب العالمين*
*يسلمووووووو على القصه...*

----------


## ؛ بسمة ؛؛

عدل العائلة فاسدة اخي ..

ويش نضيف من تعليق .. شآ هم خلووا فينا نفس كله حراااااااااام في حرااااااااااااااام ..

ناس ماتخاف من ربها ..

مشكور

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه على هالدنيا دمار في دمار

----------


## Princess

النار وبأس القرار 
وغضب الجبار
لعنة الله عليهم
يكفي بطلع من هالصفحه لا ازيد بالسب 
اخاف اصير موقوفه
ويش هذاا يا ناس ؟؟؟
وربي مو اوادم .. حياوين..
وعوووه وربي انحلت القيم لا مبادئ ولا اخلاق زفت الزفت وربي
استغفر الله العظيم
والله ما المسكين الا هالطفل
ما جا الا بسوادة الوجه والعار
وهالزوج للي نايم على اذونه و ما يدري بهالمرقعه .. 
انالله وانا اليه راجعون
ويش تسوي تسأل .. ومتصله تتكلم عن سخافتها وقلة حياها.. 
لا تعليق صراحه.. شقال قالت ويش تسوي... 


خيي تسلم وما تقصر ويعطيك العافيه
بس بجد قصه تنرفز حسبي الله عيهم ونعم الوكيل
عيش وشوف العجايب في زمان النوايب
لا حووول 
العجل العجل يا صاحب الزمان.. 
دمت بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## zmrdh

استغفر الله ربي العلي العظيم الله رحيم بعباده والالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا كان خسف ابنا الارض

----------


## مرتضى محمد

*استغفر الله*
*الله يمن علينا بالعقل*

----------


## اسير الهوى

الحمدلله على نعمة الايمان والاسلام وولاية محمد وآل محمد عليهم افضل الصلاة والسلام..

وصدق من قال لولا رحمة الله لخسفت بنا الارض على مثل هذه اعمال..

*لا تعليق* 

الا

لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم

----------


## اطياف

اعوذ بالله ما اقول الا يا دافع البلا الله يدفع البلا عنا واقول لا تتعجبوا يا اخوات 
لئن الحين احنا نعيش نهاية الزمان وفيه تختلط الانساب واقول من رئيي انه كل 
شيء على التربيه اذا كان رب الاسرة يسوي هالفعل مع قطعة كبده فويش تتوقعوا 
 مثلا اذا أعتاد الابناء وتربو في بيت الاب والام يهتموا  با الصلاة في وقتها ينشأ الاولاد مثل وآلديهم تمام واعتقد ان هاالبنت ضحيه ولا لمشكلتها حل والعياذ بالله :closedeyes: والله ينفجع
القارئ

----------


## بوكوثر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ان الله حين سن لبني البشر ومن خلال انبيائه ورسله شريعة الزواج وأسس لها حدود وضوابط وشروط لم يكن عبثيا او فقط لمعرفة الانساب بل هو من المؤكد ان هناك فوائد كثيرة قد يحضرنا بعضها ويغيب عنى بعضها
ومن هذه الامور أخواني هو
الرابط الاسري الذي يلح علينا في كل تصرفا تنا
فالعقل البا طن الواعي لامره يدرك بلا شك ان هذه القريبه او هذا القريب جدا كالاب والاخ وجميع المحارم لا يمكن ان يتجرأ لمما رسة طبيعته مع 
محا رمه الا اذا كان فا قد الوعي سكران مثلا
أخلص هنا الى انه  لو ان هذا الاب هو حقيقة والدها والخ كذالك ما تجرآ لهذه الفعلة الشنيعة
 لا يزني المسلم وهو مؤ من بالله ورسوله
 حتى ولو كان ظا هر هم اقربا ئها ولاكن لو 000

ونحن في مجال تدا خل عملنا الاجتما عي يمر علينا الكثير من مثل هذه الامور وأفضع من ذالك
واذا بحثنا ريئينا الامر كما هو سالفا
او هناك عقدة نفسية يعاني منها هذا الانسان 

اخيرا نسئل الله العا فية في الدين والدنيا والآخرة
     بحق محمد وعترته الطا هرة
وفقتي ابنتي لكل خير وابعد الله عنكي واخوتكي 
           جميع الشرور
 خا دمكم بو كوثر              ابتسمي تسعدي

----------


## بحر الشرق

لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله العلي العظيم
اللهم استر علينا في الدنيا والاخرة

----------


## غصن الوفا

بصراحه عايله في قمه  الإنحطاط
   ماعندي تعليق ...............................الله يحمينا من بلاء نهايه الزمااان










*************عجل يافرج الله*****************طااااااااااااااال الإنتظار

----------


## farooo7a

*لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العضيم*

*انا لله وانا اليه راجعوووووون*

*،،،*

*اذا سمعت عن المصايب الي تصير بالمـجتمع الغربي اقول*

*ما ينشره ما عندهم لا دين ولا مبادئ تردعهم*

*بس ما اقول غير اللهم عجل فرجه*

*" يحز بخاطري ان هالحاجات تصيري في مجتمع مسلم "*

*تحياتي*

*فروووحه*

----------


## ahmad haossain

لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله العلي العظيم
اللهم اهدي من على هذا يا ارحم الراحمين

----------

